# Alternative to yoghurt?



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently on a bulk and I'm adding in a 450g serving of yoghurt with one of my meals. Reason being is that it is easy to eat without feeling stuffed afterwards.

My concern is that there are around 60g sugar in it.

What alternatives would you suggest to get easy calories but not feel full afterwards and lower sugar


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

cottage cheese or quark

why the concern with lactose?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

swole troll said:


> cottage cheese or quark
> 
> why the concern with lactose?


 Purely the sugar content mate whether it's lactose or not.

Protein isn't the concern either, it is just an easy boost of calories to get in.

Usually I have it after 250g chicken, 250g rice cooked, broccoli and coconut oil.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Probably go with a pint of FF milk and a few almonds, similar cals and easy to get down and much lower sugar


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Currently on a bulk and I'm adding in a 450g serving of yoghurt with one of my meals. Reason being is that it is easy to eat without feeling stuffed afterwards.
> 
> My concern is that there are around 60g sugar in it.
> 
> What alternatives would you suggest to get easy calories but not feel full afterwards and lower sugar


 At 60g of sugar you're obviously looking at fruit yoghurt as opposed to natural correct? The natural has 22.5g/450g, or a max of about (say) 31.5g/450g.

In any case, one of my favourite and very powerful (and hardly consumed) food is roasted pumpkin seeds. I've yet to come across a food that rivals this powerhouse when it comes to magnesium. BTW, its protein profile matches with yet another favourite food of mine, the incredible egg. Check it out, 50g..., basically a handful, would serve you just right with 100% complete protein, amazing minerals profile, with a very low carbohydrate content and just the right type and amount of fat your alternative meal has.

All the best mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fadi65 said:


> At 60g of sugar you're obviously looking at fruit yoghurt as opposed to natural correct? The natural has 22.5g/450g, or a max of about (say) 31.5g/450g.
> 
> In any case, one of my favourite and very powerful (and hardly consumed) food is roasted pumpkin seeds. I've yet to come across a food that rivals this powerhouse when it comes to magnesium. BTW, its protein profile matches with yet another favourite food of mine, the incredible egg. Check it out, 50g..., basically a handful, would serve you just right with 100% complete protein, amazing minerals profile, with a very low carbohydrate content and just the right type and amount of fat your alternative meal has.
> 
> All the best mate.


 I eat 6 full eggs a day mate and yes was fruit yoghurt. Sometimes struggle with too much 'bland' food throughout the whole day and was after a quick easy fix of cals that could be smashed down in 2 mins after a large lunch.

Have gone to whole milk and almonds but I do enjoy pumpkin and sunflower seeds so will use them as well for another alternative!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I eat Total Greek Yoghurt. Only 3.8g of carbs per 100g.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Mingster said:


> I eat Total Greek Yoghurt. Only 3.8g of carbs per 100g.


 same here, if it gets a bit dull i squeeze a lemon or lime into it, Maple syrup or honey is good too


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fadi65 said:


> At 60g of sugar you're obviously looking at fruit yoghurt as opposed to natural correct? The natural has 22.5g/450g, or a max of about (say) 31.5g/450g.
> 
> In any case, one of my favourite and very powerful (and hardly consumed) food is roasted pumpkin seeds. I've yet to come across a food that rivals this powerhouse when it comes to magnesium. BTW, its protein profile matches with yet another favourite food of mine, the incredible egg. Check it out, 50g..., basically a handful, would serve you just right with 100% complete protein, amazing minerals profile, with a very low carbohydrate content and just the right type and amount of fat your alternative meal has.
> 
> All the best mate.


 Quality input. But, after looking at the fiber content of the food, i don't think one will be able to eat much of this .


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Quality input. But, after looking at the fiber content of the food, i don't think one will be able to eat much of this .


 Are you referring to the roasted/toasted pumpkin seeds? If so, at 50g we're talking 3g of fibre, and that's being generous as some rate it as having even a tad less than that.

Please keep in mind that it's not only about the fiber content of a particular food, but the volume of that food and the overall impact it has on your stomach, i.e. its water content or lack thereof.

Thank you for your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

https://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=287960604

Half of your sugar. More protein. Thank me later.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Toranator said:


> https://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=287960604
> 
> Half of your sugar. More protein. Thank me later.


 Shame it tastes horrible.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Shame it tastes horrible.


 I disagree! I think it's bang on. Each to their own.


----------



## biomechanicalBen (May 17, 2017)

Use greek yoghurt and then get some flavour drops or something to add the taste to it.

Or I add a bit of protein for a protein boost to mine or some walden farms 0 cal stuff.

Either way its low fat and again carb is quite low with a taste


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

biomechanicalBen said:


> Use greek yoghurt and then get some flavour drops or something to add the taste to it.
> 
> Or I add a bit of protein for a protein boost to mine or some walden farms 0 cal stuff.
> 
> Either way its low fat and again carb is quite low with a taste


 Where do you get the zero cal chocolate sauce from bud? I can only find the nearly zero?


----------



## biomechanicalBen (May 17, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Where do you get the zero cal chocolate sauce from bud? I can only find the nearly zero?


 This is about as good as it gets :http://amzn.to/2q2P5vs

Though I get mine from my local shop which is one of the Vitamin Shop chain, they have it on the shelf for about £4 a bottle or if you get it on sale £2 a bottle.

Or I have https://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/sugar-free-syrup/11087103.html

I have to say though they are good, the lower the cals the more there is a funny after taste not sure the trade off is totally worth it to squeeze 5 cals out per spoon


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

biomechanicalBen said:


> This is about as good as it gets :http://amzn.to/2q2P5vs
> 
> Though I get mine from my local shop which is one of the Vitamin Shop chain, they have it on the shelf for about £4 a bottle or if you get it on sale £2 a bottle.
> 
> ...


 Ordered 2, cheers bud.


----------



## biomechanicalBen (May 17, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Ordered 2, cheers bud.


 Hope you like them dude, I am most of the way through my first one already! As I said they have a bit more of an after taste but to put on/in things its damn good dude! 
Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Add some MyProtein FlavDrops to natural Greek yogurt.


----------



## mrvest (Oct 27, 2012)

At lunch I've been having Lidl Skyr at 69p for 350g. Bargain! I've been enjoying making a coffee, then pouring a little into the Skyr to flavour it and 'slacken' a little.


----------



## neil5000 (Jan 20, 2017)

I agree with people saying Skyr, but don't get the Arla stuff or from anywhere like Lidl, all tastes crap in my opinion. Go to Waitrose and get the proper stuff (from Iceland), tastes SOOOO much better than all the fake 'Skyr Style' stuff.

http://www.waitrose.com/shop/DisplayProductFlyout?productId=507991


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

neil5000 said:


> I agree with people saying Skyr, but don't get the Arla stuff or from anywhere like Lidl, all tastes crap in my opinion. Go to Waitrose and get the proper stuff (from Iceland), tastes SOOOO much better than all the fake 'Skyr Style' stuff.
> 
> http://www.waitrose.com/shop/DisplayProductFlyout?productId=507991


 at £1.25 for 170g verses £1.75 for 450g in Sainsburys I'll give it a miss lol


----------



## neil5000 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah, didn't mention it's proper expensive haha!


----------



## mrvest (Oct 27, 2012)

Or Lidl and 69p for 350g


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

I go through lot of these.

Plain cottage cheese 40g protein

https://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=292973864

I think these taste just like yogurt.

Quark 20g protein

https://m.tesco.com/h5/groceries/r/www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=286702291


----------



## biomechanicalBen (May 17, 2017)

To everyone who mentions quark -> I blame you for my new quark addiction..


----------

